
Twitter Suspended Sdkman.io Account - npstr
https://twitter.com/marc0der/status/1263008011112656897
======
marc0der
The twitter account got suspended when the date of birth of said account was
updated to the day of the first commit in Github for this project.

A case was opened on Sunday 16 May 2020, but Twitter Support have been
completely unresponsive up to now, 21 May 2020.

